# Prise de note: je suis désespéré



## Mopiu (4 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour,

Ca fait très longtemps que je cherche un logiciel qui correspondrait à mes attentes en terme de prise de note, et je commence à me demander s.il existe, que ce soit sur iPad ou sur Mac.

le plus important pour moi, c’est le système d’onglets et de section que propose one note. Mais je ne suis pas fan de one note, a cause de son côté en ligne obligatoire et je. E fais pas trop confiance à Microsoft pour la protection des données...

seulement voila, trouver une alternative est un cauchemar. J’ai bien essayé Outline, mais l´interface n’est pas très bien pensée, même si ça se rapproche de ce que je veux. Tous les autres, goodnotes, notability,... aucun ne propose ce système de bloc note avec une division onglets et section à ma connaissance.

savez vous vers quoi je peux m´orienter pour cela, excepté les deux logiciels que j´ai cité?

merci d’avance !


----------



## edenpulse (5 Septembre 2020)

l'app Notion? Mais c'est aussi purement du online.


----------



## MrTom (5 Septembre 2020)

Hello,

Evernote avec des tags et des catégories ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour,
Et pourquoi pas tout simplement l'application Notes ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Evernote avec des tags et des catégories ?


Ah oui c'est pas mal


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Octobre 2020)

Fait un test avec NEBO (sur iPad) qui propose aussi l'écriture avec l'Apple Pencil et une reconnaissance d'écriture impressionnante. Quant à la gestion des dossier elle est assez complète.


----------

